# Retire at 55, what do you think?



## Reni10 (23 Mar 2022)

I am currently 45 and would like to retire in 10 years at 55 so I was wondering what people thought was the best thing to do to make that a reality?

I will give you where I am currently at with my finances and arrangements:

Age 45, Married, Father of 2 kids ages 9 & 11
Working full time with salary of €110k
Wife working part time with salary of €16k

Mortgage on Family home of €92k
Mortgage on overseas investment property of €100k, current rent from tenants mostly covers mortgage repayments

Current private pension of €225k
Wife current private pension of €100k
I am contributing 3% of my salary and my employer 6% into my pension
Wife contributing 6% of salary and employer 10% into her pension

Current Share holdings of €125k
Current shared Cash Holdings of €250k

Crypto holdings €10k
P2P Lending holdings €25k

No other loans or credit card debt and own both our cars outright.

Had previously invested in Insulation, Solar PV and EV cars for our home to protect against rising energy costs.

What do people think about retiring at 55 with the above in play?

Is there anything that I can do now to secure a good retirement standard over the next 10 years?


----------



## 50andOut (23 Mar 2022)

You and your wife both need to maximise your pension contributions for your age bracket, - 25% at 40-49 and avail of the full entitlement for the tax breaks and then the associated tax free returns in the pension.

You should also be using the cash to pay backdated contributions for the prior year.

How did you come to be sitting on 250k cash?

What rate are your mortgages? I would imagine paying off your PPR today would also make sense.


----------



## Ravima (23 Mar 2022)

I think you would need  €800K/1m in a fund to retire at that age. They you could take €200K tax free, which would leave €6/800K in the pot. Once you draw as far as I know, you must draw a min of 4% pa. I'm open to correction on that as a colleague told me you need not draw the 4% until 61. If that was the case, would the  €200K keep you for 6 years? Probably.

Would €24/32K keep you in your standard of living? Probably not, given the ages of the children as they may still be in college.


----------



## David_Dublin (23 Mar 2022)

Where would your income come from when you hit 55? You probably need to calculate this, against possible outgoing. In ten years your kids will be college going age. My expectation of kids at that age is that they will be as expensive as ever, possibly more expensive than ever. Would you have this factored in?


----------



## huskerdu (23 Mar 2022)

I agree with all the above . 

Also , at 55, how many contributions will you have for the state pension ? I doubt if you will have 40 years , and if not, have you calculated how much your state pension will  be reduced by then you get it at 66


----------



## Dave Vanian (23 Mar 2022)

huskerdu said:


> I agree with all the above .
> 
> Also , at 55, how many contributions will you have for the state pension ? I doubt if you will have 40 years , and if not, have you calculated how much your state pension will  be reduced by then you get it at 66



A suggestion would be to take a small income from an ARF from age 55, increasing it to 4% per year from the year in which you turn 61.  You'll pay Class S PRSI on ARF withdrawals.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (23 Mar 2022)

You are borrowing €192k to put it on deposit at 0%!!!!

Clear both of your mortgages. That is the first step. 

Brendan


----------



## bstop (23 Mar 2022)

.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (23 Mar 2022)

I don't think you should plan to retire at 55. You can think about retiring, but you shouldn't be making sacrifices now so that it's possible to do. 

If you don't enjoy your job, that is a more fundamental issue and you should look at doing something else. It might pay less but give you more job satisfaction.

Brendan


----------



## Brendan Burgess (23 Mar 2022)

Reni10 said:


> Wife working part time with salary of €16k





50andOut said:


> You and your wife both need to maximise your pension contributions for your age bracket,



I don't know how married persons' pension contributions work.

Does she get tax relief at the top rate if she make a pension contribution? 

Or does she get it at 20%? 

If she is limited to 20%, it's more important that he makes the pension contributions so he gets the top rate tax relief. 

Brendan


----------



## Brendan Burgess (23 Mar 2022)

Ravima said:


> I think you would need €800K/1m in a fund to retire at that age.



Hi Ravima

But he will have other assets outside the pension.  A holiday home.  Shares etc. 

Brendan


----------



## fayf (23 Mar 2022)

Brendan Burgess said:


> You are borrowing €192k to put it on deposit at 0%!!!!
> 
> Clear both of your mortgages. That is the first step.
> 
> Brendan


Indeed, makes absolute sense, it  really amazes me why so many with excess cash, (more than they need), continue to pay a chunk of their pay at the 40 % tax rate, when there is an easy to access, convienient and low cost vehicle, to avoid at least several thousand in PAYE,- their DC Pension Plan.

Have a reasonable buffer of cash for sure, but concentrate on the Pension, a €60 cost, for every €100 invested, (assuming its affordable) is a deal you won’t get anywhere else.


----------



## Reni10 (23 Mar 2022)

Brendan Burgess said:


> You are borrowing €192k to put it on deposit at 0%!!!!
> 
> Clear both of your mortgages. That is the first step.
> 
> Brendan


I have my cash holdings earning 2% and my mortgages are approx 2.5%.

So it is nearly cancelling it out.

I also get tax relief on my overseas investment property so that is making money in the long run and being paid by the tenants rent at the same time.

If I continue to invest €10k a year into my pension and have also invested €10k into shares every year as well then I should have at least €350k in my pension and approx €250k in shares so that gives me approx €600k to play around with come 55.

I also have been working since I am 18 so by 55 will have made 37 years worth of PRSI contributions so I expect this will give my the full entitlement to the contributory pension at 66.

So I would have an 11 year gap to fill.

Both my properties will be paid for by 55 so I will have no debt at all and will also have approx €300k in cash so now I am nearing the €900k to €1mil by 55 in Pension, Cash and shares with zero debt.
My wife will also have her private pension and be entitled to the contributory pension at 66 as well.

So even will approx €1mil on hand and full state pensions for both of us people still thinki should invest more into the pension now and continue working past 55?

I also like my job but would probably like to go overseas to warmer climates again at 55 to retire and live a simpler and less expensive life.


----------



## Reni10 (23 Mar 2022)

50andOut said:


> You and your wife both need to maximise your pension contributions for your age bracket, - 25% at 40-49 and avail of the full entitlement for the tax breaks and then the associated tax free returns in the pension.
> 
> You should also be using the cash to pay backdated contributions for the prior year.
> 
> ...


€250k cash is from the sale of an overseas property that had increased substantially while we held it


----------



## Brendan Burgess (23 Mar 2022)

Reni10 said:


> I have my cash holdings earning 2% and my mortgages are approx 2.5%.


Fair enough, but...

where are you getting 2% on a cash deposit?   If it's an old fixed rate, that is ok. But otherwise you are taking some risk - possibly currency risk to get 2%. 

And is it taxable? 

Brendan


----------



## Brendan Burgess (23 Mar 2022)

Reni10 said:


> So even will approx €1mil on hand and full state pensions for both of us people still thinki should invest more into the pension now and continue working past 55?



You are mixing up two separate issues here and you need to consider them separately. 

What is the best way to save for your long-term future whether or not you retire at 55? 

And the answer to that clearly is to maximise your pension contributions.  

If you add up the numbers and you have enough to retire at 55, you should still maximise your pension contributions.

*Part 2*
If you invest in the most tax-efficient way, i.e. via a pension fund, you are more likely to be able to retire at 55. 

Brendan


----------



## Reni10 (23 Mar 2022)

Brendan Burgess said:


> Fair enough, but...
> 
> where are you getting 2% on a cash deposit?   If it's an old fixed rate, that is ok. But otherwise you are taking some risk - possibly currency risk to get 2%.
> 
> ...


Overseas deposit account but it is held in that warmer country that I will most likely retire to at 55 anyway.

In terms of maximising my pension contributions to get the best possible chance of retirement at 55 I have thought about that but I also like to be able to live for the moment too and make sure that the family have everything they need as well so by locking away 25% of my wages every month now to gain that tax break on the pension sounds good it may also mean that I can't afford to get that birthday present that crops up or go on that weekend away or whatever it is so I suppose what I was asking in this whole thing was for options to find that balance.

Have enough to retire with at 55 but not sacrifice the living that the next 10 years has too!


----------



## SPC100 (23 Mar 2022)

If you can't afford to max pension now, it doesn't bode well for affording early retirement.

What are your current outgoings?
What do you think they will they be in ten years?


----------



## Reni10 (23 Mar 2022)

SPC100 said:


> If you can't afford to max pension now, it doesn't bode well for affording early retirement.
> 
> What are your current outgoings?
> What do you think they will they be in ten years?


I can "afford" to maximise contributions now but I do not want to sacrifice the now for the future if I did not need to that is the balance I am searching for.

Outgoings now are only standard household food and low energy bills.
1 low mortgage repayment every month.
A few family holidays every year.
Nights out and eating out but nothing too extravagant!

There is nothing else in terms of debt so I can easily put €10k aside for share purchases per year.

I think in 10 years time my outgoings will be much less.
Wont have any mortgages and will have rental income of about €20k per year from investment property.

Will also downsize and move to a warmer country so heating bills etc will be much lower again.

I would say at a guess I would have half the outgoings I have now in 10 years...


----------



## peemac (23 Mar 2022)

At 55 you would want to have an "active" retirement. That costs money.

My guess is you will also get bored very quickly unless you have hobbies/interests that can challenge you and keep yourself mentally fit.

I'd look at changing the work/life balance over a few years from age 55 so that when you do get to full retirement it is a natural transition.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (23 Mar 2022)

Reni10 said:


> Overseas deposit account but it is held in that warmer country that I will most likely retire to at 55 anyway.



Is this in euro? 

Brendan


----------



## Reni10 (23 Mar 2022)

Brendan Burgess said:


> Is this in euro?
> 
> Brendan


No not held in Euros but is a fairly stable currency


----------



## Brendan Burgess (24 Mar 2022)

Reni10 said:


> No not held in Euros but is a fairly stable currency



Hi Reni

So you are borrowing in euro @2/5%  to invest in some other currency at 2%? 

That is extremely risky. The exchange rate may well go against you and cost you far more than 0.5%.

There is a good reason that the country has to pay 2% on deposits.

Brendan


----------



## Sarenco (24 Mar 2022)

Reni10 said:


> No not held in Euros but is a fairly stable


Have you declared the interest on the overseas deposits to Revenue?

It really makes no sense to have so much cash on deposit while carrying mortgage debt.

And you really should be maximising your pension contributions before investing in equities outside a pension wrapper.


----------



## Cervelo (24 Mar 2022)

As an early retiree and coincidently 55 next month (woohoo) here's my little bit of advise for early retirement

There are three main things (IMO)that need to be addressed borrowings, savings and spending habits
1. Borrowings
Simply put you cannot even think about early retiring if you are carrying any debt with you and the sooner you do that the better
Debt is a cost and drain on your resources and it makes perfect sense (in most cases) to clear it if you have the resources
Not only does it make sense financially, But mentality it's a game changer and will open up more avenues for point two
2. Savings
When in employment a pension is the best way to save for retirement, ergo you should be maximising your contributions to this
But pensions come with a lot of T&Cs like when you can access them and what happens after you access them and this has to be looked into to make sure a. you can access it when you need it and b. you understand the workings of the ARF after you access the pension
In particular I thinking about the your draw downs and the 4% rule and what that is going to mean to the longevity of the ARF should the fund not perform as well as you had hoped
You will also need (IMO) a second savings vehicle (again IMO) a stock portfolio is that way to go, I say this because if your ARF is not performing as hoped you can leave the drawdown at the minimum (4%) and supplement your living requirements from the stock portfolio and thus hopefully preserving the longevity of the ARF
Which is why in point one I said clearing you debt gives you more avenues for saving which in turn gives you more options for income streams in retirement. I myself have three a pension (yet to be accessed) a stock portfolio and a large cash holding in state savings, I could include a fourth which would be the nuclear option the PPR, should all else fail
3. Spending Habits
I say this all the time when asked about early retirement, you need to know exactly how much you need to live on, both essential and non essential spending because only then can you make the correct decisions on what income you need for retirement and if your funds/savings are able to provide that for the long term but also what you can cut out of you life to make the numbers work

One little bit of extra advise, life is a journey make sure you enjoy the here and now and don't be putting off everything for a future date as …


----------



## misemoi (24 Mar 2022)

What do you anticipate your children will be doing when you are 55? What if one of them studies a long course like medicine or something that requires a two year masters or a PhD? Can they live at home during their studies and are there employment opportunities locally so they can live at home in their early career? Will you be happy to leave them and live in another country when you retire?


----------



## Brendan Burgess (24 Mar 2022)

Cervelo said:


> In particular I thinking about the your draw downs and the 4% rule and what that is going to mean to the longevity of the ARF should the fund not perform as well as you had hoped
> You will also need (IMO) a second savings vehicle (again IMO) a stock portfolio is that way to go, I say this because if your ARF is not performing as hoped you can leave the drawdown at the minimum (4%) and supplement your living requirements from the stock portfolio and thus hopefully preserving the longevity of the ARF



Hi Cervelo

Let's tease that out a bit.

You do need to coordinate your ARF and any investments outside it.   So you should be looking at the diversification of your total portfolio.  You should not look at  your ARF and outside investments separately.

So if the ARF does poorly, it's likely that your total portfolio will be doing poorly as they will both be in equities. 

So worry about the longevity of your total portfolio.

There is probably a tax advantage in stretching out your ARF so you use up the 20% tax bands. 

So should you take out the minimum 4% drawdown from the ARF and then cash your non ARF investments as you need them? 

Brendan


----------



## NoRegretsCoyote (24 Mar 2022)

Cervelo said:


> In particular I thinking about the your draw downs and the 4% rule and what that is going to mean to the longevity of the ARF should the fund not perform as well as you had hoped
> You will also need (IMO) a second savings vehicle (again IMO) a stock portfolio is that way to go, I say this because if your ARF is not performing as hoped you can leave the drawdown at the minimum (4%) and supplement your living requirements from the stock portfolio and thus hopefully preserving the longevity of the ARF


I don't think this makes sense. Why would you keep a parallel equity-based vehicle where you are exposed to tax on dividends and CGT? People forget that you are only _taxed _on 4% of the ARF, you don't actually have to draw it down!

If you want to mitigate equity risk you have to diversify. So hold cash or buy an annuity.


----------



## Cervelo (24 Mar 2022)

Sorry for the delay in responding guys, too nice a day not to go for a spin up to Glencree 
First off I fully understand that I'm probably going to get a schooling in how wrong my way of doing this is but it's based on my experiences and how I view certain things. Early retirement is an ongoing process and does require constant fine tuning both financially and mentally

Brendan, I don't look at my pension, investments and state savings separately they very much are looked as a whole unit but like cogs in a wheel they also serve very different purposes as I progress along this journey. 

lets start with the pension, remember it's a PRSA at this moment in time and I don't expect to cash it in for a good few more years
I view my pension as something that grows(hopefully) in the background, passively for want of a better word. When the time comes and I turn it into an ARF it will be made up of a couple of ETF's, for me ETF'S are a buy and hold thing so like the PRSA the ARF will sit there "passively" growing and I will dip in and out of it as needed.

My stock portfolio is the bread and butter of our lifestyle and is the second biggest in terms of value after the house and is made up of individual stocks and shares but it very much is a rollercoaster ride in terms of performance but overall it's working for what I need it to-do, provide an income for us

The state savings is the backup plan if for some unknown reason the other two get wiped out, very unlikely but with the last two years we've had and a war brewing in the east who knows what's going to happen over the next five to ten years.  It also allows me the flexibility in my approach to risk in the stock portfolio and a buffer should the portfolio not perform as expected

Regarding the 4% rule, I probably need to have a rethink about that and the taxation side of things but as it's still a PRSA and rules and regulations are more than likely going to change I'll deal with that closer to the time of encashment 


NoRegretsCoyote said:


> People forget that you are only _taxed _on 4% of the ARF, you don't actually have to draw it down!



I've always looked at the 4% minimum withdrawal as a yearly requirement when you have an ARF, is this not the case??


----------



## Brendan Burgess (24 Mar 2022)

NoRegretsCoyote said:


> People forget that you are only _taxed _on 4% of the ARF, you don't actually have to draw it down!



Hi

Why would you not draw it down? 

It makes no sense to pay tax and not draw down the net amount?  You are leaving it there just to be taxed again when you withdraw it.

Are we missing something? 

Brendan


----------



## NoRegretsCoyote (24 Mar 2022)

Brendan Burgess said:


> It makes no sense to pay tax and not draw down the net amount? You are leaving it there just to be taxed again when you withdraw it.
> 
> Are we missing something?


A poor sequence of equity returns very early in retirement is a big risk. 

It could make more sense to leave it alone and pay the tax from another uncorrelated asset that you hold like cash or property.


----------



## Ndiddy (24 Mar 2022)

and is it only on the gain of 4%, or tax on the whole 4%?


----------



## Brendan Burgess (24 Mar 2022)

NoRegretsCoyote said:


> A poor sequence of equity returns very early in retirement is a big risk.



We might separate this out into a key post.

This would not make any difference.  Take out your 4% . Pay any tax on it and reinvest the net in the stock market.

Brendan


----------



## mtk (25 Mar 2022)

Ndiddy said:


> and is it only on the gain of 4%, or tax on the whole 4%?


its all taxable but whether you pay tax and how much depends on your total taxable income and hence marginal rate


----------



## OMG_OMG (1 Apr 2022)

I recently did it, at close enough to the age being talked about.,
I wake up every day with nothing to do and all day to do it.
Sometimes I plan what im doing.  most days I just go with the flow.  Loving it.


----------



## so-crates (1 Apr 2022)

Reni10 said:


> No not held in Euros but is a fairly stable currency


Sterling was stable (and is generally reasonably so). In 2016 UK pensioners retired in Spain found themselves dealing with a sizeable devaluation of sterling against the euro overnight. Some found that their pensions suddenly didn't quite cover their cost of living. I'm not saying it isn't possible to do but if you're planning living in another currency whilst drawing a pension in euro you probably need to consider carefully the impact of any sudden change of valuation between the two currencies. Being paid in one currency and living in another is inherently risky.


----------



## noproblem (1 Apr 2022)

Read back over all this thread and I noticed that everything is based on having enough dosh to retire at a set age. Yet, not a mention of health or the many other things that have a habit of putting a total kibosh on future plans. Make sure you have plans for your health, and your families health in order. Even then, many things outside of your control could happen.


----------



## Rasputin (1 Apr 2022)

noproblem said:


> Read back over all this thread and I noticed that everything is based on having enough dosh to retire at a set age. Yet, not a mention of health or the many other things that have a habit of putting a total kibosh on future plans. Make sure you have plans for your health, and your families health in order. Even then, many things outside of your control could happen.


Not being flippant, but how can you plan for your health or anyone else's health  ?


----------



## Purple (1 Apr 2022)

I don't get the retiring at 55 thing. I could certainly see working 2-3 days a week at 55 but retiring fully? I'd find that hard. 
Taking long holidays, not working in a decision making or high stress role, 4-5 day weekends. All that sounds great but not retiring fully.


----------



## Cervelo (1 Apr 2022)

Purple said:


> I don't get the retiring at 55 thing. I could certainly see working 2-3 days a week at 55 but retiring fully? I'd find that hard.
> Taking long holidays, not working in a decision making or high stress role, 4-5 day weekends. All that sounds great but not retiring fully.


I think it's very much a horses for courses type thingy, when I first retired at the end of 2011 I did absolutely nothing for 2012 except watch as much sport on TV as I could and ride my bike, I called it my "detoxing" year but by early 2013 I was board off my face so I took a part time job in a local bike shop developing their website amongst other things and since 2017 I'm fully retired and enjoying life more than ever

Work plays an important role in peoples life and when it's there one day and gone the next it can be quite a shock to the system, so for some people presumably like yourself easing yourself into retirement or finding the correct work/life balance is the way to go rather than making the final cut!!


----------



## Purple (1 Apr 2022)

Cervelo said:


> Work plays an important role in peoples life and when it's there one day and gone the next it can be quite a shock to the system, so for some people presumably like yourself easing yourself into retirement or finding the correct work/life balance is the way to go rather than making the final cut!!


We have a policy where I work that we talk to people who are retiring and ask them if they want to continue part time. They might want to work mornings or a couple of days a week but we accommodate whatever they want. Nearly all want to remain working in some capacity for a few years. We also don't have a mandatory retirement age so we've a few people in their mid 70's still working fulltime.


----------



## Rasputin (1 Apr 2022)

Purple said:


> I don't get the retiring at 55 thing. I could certainly see working 2-3 days a week at 55 but retiring fully? I'd find that hard.
> Taking long holidays, not working in a decision making or high stress role, 4-5 day weekends. All that sounds great but not retiring fully.


Each to their own I suppose, I don't get the whole not wanting to retire at 55 thing, if you can afford it or course. Part time without any stress would be fine too, but I'd be more than happy to be in full control of my time, and not having structure and routine doesn't scare me one bit.


----------



## Ronaldo9 (1 Apr 2022)

Purple said:


> I don't get the retiring at 55 thing. I could certainly see working 2-3 days a week at 55 but retiring fully? I'd find that hard.
> Taking long holidays, not working in a decision making or high stress role, 4-5 day weekends. All that sounds great but not retiring fully.



I would love to retire at 50-55. I've a lot of hobbies though and love being outdoors. I do also get your point about working part time in a low stress role, I think this would be great too. I'd probably do that also.

Someone else mentioned health and it's a great point, you need to look after your physical and mental health, without good health, there is nothing else!


----------



## 50andOut (1 Apr 2022)

I am on track to retire, should I chose at 50.

I very much want to be in a position to chose whether to work on a part time/casual basis beyond that point for interest/engagement - but I do not want to to obligated to have to do so. The flexibility in the approach from Purple's co. mentioned above is amazing.

I could semi retire now, leave my well paid job and get some reduced pressure gig on a quarter of the salary but would need to do this for up to 10 years vs working full time on high pay for 3 more years and then cashing in me chips.  The only thing holding me back from switching now is I might end up with an equally annoying job and have to do it for longer...


----------



## noproblem (1 Apr 2022)

Rasputin said:


> Not being flippant, but how can you plan for your health or anyone else's health  ?


Having private health insurance is a good start. After that, taking care of yourself and hoping others in the family circle do likewise. A bit of good luck along the way helps too.


----------



## Bluefin (1 Apr 2022)

I retired 3 years ago at 48 but was bored within 2. I returned to part-time work (20 hrs over 3 days) for non financial reasons. I was busy during retirement but I believe most people need some structure in their lives and interaction with others..this is very important. My advice would be to work part-time if possible and develop your interests outside of work and enjoy yourself..


----------



## garbanzo (1 Apr 2022)

noproblem said:


> Read back over all this thread and I noticed that everything is based on having enough dosh to retire at a set age. Yet, not a mention of health or the many other things that have a habit of putting a total kibosh on future plans. Make sure you have plans for your health, and your families health in order. Even then, many things outside of your control could happen.


I have a similar perspective noproblem but I guess this is more a financial advice and info site than a health and lifestyle one. I appear to be of very similar vintage to Cervelo but my plan is to hopefully step off the full-time working treadmill in 5 years time and do PT, consultancy or similar. 

I too have tried to take a number of steps to improve my health, keep myself fit (thank you ParkRun) and to cut out some bad habits. Not fully sorted on all those fronts yet but very mindful it is important to get serious about it. It’s a combination of financial health, physical health and mental health you need to focus on.

No point having a stuffed gold plated retirement fund if you aren’t in the health or around to enjoy it. 

g


----------



## noproblem (1 Apr 2022)

garbanzo said:


> I have a similar perspective noproblem but I guess this is more a financial advice and info site than a health and lifestyle one.


Of course, and you're correct. A few things to note on retirement and getting to a certain age. It may not be the case with being only 50. You'll pay less tax, won't need as much money and have free public transport. In other allowances you may get free TV licence, free GP visits and a household benefits package that will help with your electricity and heating bills. These are just a few perks.


----------



## Leper (1 Apr 2022)

Retiring fully (as in never working for money again) is a big deal. Ensure you are ready for it. Everybody's needs are different. Be cold, think of yourself and your spouse only and drive on with your own initiative and (most importantly) don't look back. I retired at 65 and now I wish I retired earlier. We're off to Italy on a whim next week for a few days. Come summer we're off to Spain for a minimum of 9 weeks. Run your own life and don't leave others have influence.


----------



## SDMXTWO (2 Apr 2022)

David_Dublin said:


> Where would your income come from when you hit 55? You probably need to calculate this, against possible outgoing. In ten years your kids will be college going age. My expectation of kids at that age is that they will be as expensive as ever, possibly more expensive than ever. Would you have this factored in?


_....possibly more expensive than ever_. They want your car as well and never fill the tank.


----------



## Leper (2 Apr 2022)

SDMXTWO said:


> _....possibly more expensive than ever_. They want your car as well and never fill the tank.


. . . . . and the biggest lie in Ireland:- "Someday Dad, I'll pay you back . . ."


----------



## Gordon Gekko (2 Apr 2022)

I think it’s key to be able to retire but not necessarily to retire.

Personally I’d like to keep tipping away into my 70s.

i.e. doing something challenging, maybe even for free.


----------



## RetirementPlan (8 Apr 2022)

Rasputin said:


> Not being flippant, but how can you plan for your health or anyone else's health  ?


Stop smoking, improve your diet, reduce your alcohol intake and take more exercise.


----------



## Rasputin (8 Apr 2022)

RetirementPlan said:


> Stop smoking, improve your diet, reduce your alcohol intake and take more exercise.


That's fair enough, and good advice, and will always help for sure. However, almost everyone I know who suffered severe bad health in their middle ages were the ones in the group that had the healthiest lifestyles, and statistically would have been the last person you would have thought would have bad health. It's like Mike Tyson used to say - Everyone has a plan until they get punched in the face.


----------



## RetirementPlan (8 Apr 2022)

Rasputin said:


> That's fair enough, and good advice, and will always help for sure. However, almost everyone I know who suffered severe bad health in their middle ages were the ones in the group that had the healthiest lifestyles, and statistically would have been the last person you would have thought would have bad health. It's like Mike Tyson used to say - Everyone has a plan until they get punched in the face.


Either you're living in some very strange statistical glitch, or you have a touch of confirmation bias, in only seeing what you want to see.

They're the best things you can do to plan for good health. There are no guarantees in this area, so you could indeed do everything right and still end up with a serious health issue. You could do everything right healthwise and get hit by a speeding driver.

But many, many health conditions and issues are lifestyle related, and we can do a lot to improve our health outcomes.


----------

